# href mittels javascript ändern



## dh (26. Apr 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

folgendes Problem:

Ich habe den HTML-Code für einen eigenen Button:

```
[img]bild.png[/img]
```

und eine java-Funktion:

```
function setEmail(){
	var eMail = emailAdr + "?subject=Test&body=" + emailText;
	return eMail;
}
```
emailAdr und emailText werden in Runtime ermittelt bzw. erstellt.

Nun möchte ich den a-Tag zum Bild:

```
<a href="javascript:setEmail();">
```
ausführen.

Das funktioniert aber nicht. Wenn ich den Button clicke, wird nicht die neue Email erzeugt. 
Woran kann's liegen?


----------



## Kaffeebohne (26. Apr 2006)

Fehlt dir vielleicht mailto?

PS Javascript ist nicht Java


----------



## Leroy42 (26. Apr 2006)

Wir nix JavaScript scripten, guckst du bei JavaScript-Homelands


----------



## bummerland (26. Apr 2006)

*moved*


----------



## Murray (26. Apr 2006)

M.E. wirst Du da mit dem href nicht viel anfangen. So sollte es aber gehen:

```
<html>
  <head>
    <script>
      function sendmail() {
         window.open( "mailto:someone@somewhere.de?subject=whatever", "_self");
      }
    </script>
  </head>
  <body>
    [url="#"]MAIL per javascript[/url]
    [email="someone@somewhere.de?subject=whatever"]alternativ MAIL auch ohne javascript[/email]
  </body>
</html>
```


----------



## dh (27. Apr 2006)

Danke Murray, das war der richtige Tipp. Es funktioniert gut.
Zum Testen, ob die Email richtig erzeugt wurde sehr gute Methode.
Aber:
Wie mache ich es, wenn der Anwender die erzeugte Email nicht sehen soll, sondern sie gleich abgesandt werden soll?
Da habe ich noch keine Lösung gefunden...

dh


----------



## bummerland (27. Apr 2006)

Das geht mit Javascript nicht. Da musst du z.b. was serverseitiges, z.b. PHP nehmen.


----------



## dh (27. Apr 2006)

Thanks for all!!!

Da muss ich halt mal mich um PHP kümmern...

dh


----------

